# Congratulations to the Triple Crown Winner



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

My combines race secretary, Ron Pairan, won the 100, 200 and 300 mile races with the same bird. $52,000+ in prize money.

That might be a keeper.

Congrats Ron. Well done. I expect his nestmate under my Christmas tree. 

http://www.triplecrownclassic.com/results.html

Triple Crown Champion and Breeders Cup Champion.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats to Ron! What a Bird!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Way to go Ron. Congratulations and job well done. Of yeah, congrats to the bird too. Happy, Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## MH Flyer (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations Ron,and may you continue to prosper.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I see Ron Bred the 2001 winner also.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> My combines race secretary, Ron Pairan, won the 100, 200 and 300 mile races with the same bird. $52,000+ in prize money.
> 
> That might be a keeper.
> 
> ...


 Wow ! Just in time for Christmas to ! Congratulations Ron Pairan ! !


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a bird that it probably pretty rare to win 1st in a one loft race three times.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> That is a bird that it probably pretty rare to win 1st in a one loft race three times.


 You think ?!? I have never heard of such a thing. I am wondering if they had those three races close together ? The bird was obviously in form for those three races, and it was quite an achievement. Certainly is a bird I would like to own !


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You think ?!? I have never heard of such a thing. I am wondering if they had those three races close together ? The bird was obviously in form for those three races, and it was quite an achievement. Certainly is a bird I would like to own !


Well many believe that birds maintain good condition for 3 weeks, the great ones longer or maybe your just a better handler to be able to make them last longer. 

If you examine the results of this bird however you will see that it did not exactly win first place 3 times but it was equal first 3 times which I think is quite possible. Before I was amazed that in a one loft race the same pigeon trapped 1st 3 times but the bird was 153rd at 100 (equal first), 11 at 200 (equal 1st), and 3rd at 300 (3 birds on the drop, only 3 day birds I believe). Still impressive results, but now it is easier for me to grasp knowing that it didn't trap first 3 times!!!


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

First To Hatch said:


> Well many believe that birds maintain good condition for 3 weeks, the great ones longer or maybe your just a better handler to be able to make them last longer.
> 
> If you examine the results of this bird however you will see that it did not exactly win first place 3 times but it was equal first 3 times which I think is quite possible. Before I was amazed that in a one loft race the same pigeon trapped 1st 3 times but the bird was 153rd at 100 (equal first), 11 at 200 (equal 1st), and 3rd at 300 (3 birds on the drop, only 3 day birds I believe). Still impressive results, but now it is easier for me to grasp knowing that it didn't trap first 3 times!!!




Consistent Bird!...which means big money when your birds are at OLR that gives big rewards on Average Speed. Ron Pairan has excellent birds. I wonder what kind of strain he's using for i noticed his birds are always on top here in San Diego and some other popular OLRs.

Congratulations again Ron!



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

kalapati said:


> Consistent Bird!...which means big money when your birds are at OLR that gives big rewards on Average Speed. Ron Pairan has excellent birds. I wonder what kind of strain he's using for i noticed his birds are always on top here in San Diego and some other popular OLRs.
> 
> Congratulations again Ron!
> 
> ...



It is also a very tough pigeon to be equal 1st in a race where there was only 3 day birds. I think this pigeon is extremely ideal. It can show up for a 100 mile sprinter and a tough 300. I think that is what everyone is trying to do with there family of birds, or at least I am anyways.


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

WOW must be nice smelling that money maybe it will be a while for it to happen again


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*race winner*



conditionfreak said:


> My combines race secretary, Ron Pairan, won the 100, 200 and 300 mile races with the same bird. $52,000+ in prize money.
> 
> That might be a keeper.
> 
> ...


Wow nice wins. You can take the nest mate, I would like the parrents under my tree.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Josepe said:


> The 200 drop-the trap was covered on the 2nd drop and the guy had to run over and uncover it for the birds to clock.It could've changed the trapping order?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K8Mtf9CIB4


That was 2010.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a serious bird! Unlike most OLR's all 3 of those races happen during 6 days at Thanksgiving, 100 on Mon, 200 on Wed and 300 on the following Sunday! The birds was in the first drop back to the loft all 3 times. And only 3 day birds on the 300.

Walt do you know how that bird was bred? Looks like Ron does really well in that race and has won it before about 10 years ago also scoring big money so he has some really good birds and they certainly like that course.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

OOPS! My Bad.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron is a "pigeon man". He knows birds. He has different ideas about pigeon racing than many of us have.

For instance, he recently told me that in his experience, letting birds sit in a crate for awhile, prior to releasing them for a race or a training toss, is unnecessary. He feels the birds can be let out immediately upon arrival at a release point, without any difference in results.

There are a few other minor differences between him and many of us in the combine. But I would defer to his knowledge every time, over mine.

I have no clue as to what "type" or strain of birds Ron has. I will of course find out in a month or so, when we have a combine meeting.

If I had to hazard a guess, and it would strictly be a guess. I would say some of his better birds originally came from a guy named Bob Koch. But Koch's birds generally excel in the longer distances.

I really do not have a clue as to what birds Ron has though.

Ron does not win every race (no one does), but he is always "right there". Usually taking three or four spots in the first ten birds in any race. It is rare for him to not be in the top ten percent, but it has happened. Wind direction and such can sometimes play havoc with good birds. We all know that.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
Any chance some of Ron's birds come to your loft at times?).

Bob Koch flys in the UPC(United Pigeon Combine) and does pretty well.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I did get one of his in my loft, last year. But of course he got it back.

I should have bred from it first. Ha Ha Ha ha 

On a serious note. I believe he sometimes donates young birds to local auctions to raise money for our combine. If he does, maybe I will bid a little higher next time.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a club meeting today. Did not talk with Ron as he is in another club. But did hear from friends of his, a few interesting things about this Triple Crown winner.

Ron has told others, that his winning bird is one/quarter of a bird that he purchased in an auction three years ago, donated by a man named Terry Lynn (great flyer, by the way). It was in a kit of three young birds.

Ron also said that this winning bird, is a bird that in hand, you would want to cull. He said it is a small hen that no one who handles it, likes. It is the last bird he would have thought would do well in ANY race. It is a mixture of several different strains and not dominate in any one strain.

Ha. Go figure. Racing pigeons. You never know until you race them. Ha Ha


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

That shoots a hole in some of them theories.I like small hens.One heckava bird for sure.It would be interesting to know what she produces for Ron in the future.One just never knows what genetic potential lurks in birds like her until they're raced,and bred from.Apparently Ron thought she deserved a shot,and what a Bang she made.


----------

